
Samsung Galaxy J5 phone reported to have caught fire, exploded - gcoguiec
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/samsung-smartphone-fire-1.3839753
======
simonh
Since the phone has been on the market for a while, it's probably a one-off.
Most such incidents are due to damage either during manufacturing or in use.
Worrying for Samsung though.

